# Niagra Falls



## moonsi til (Feb 25, 2010)

I will be in NYC at the end of April and considering a trip to Niagra Falls. I have looked at the day trip via flying so far.

Would I regret it if I don't go? I think it is unlikely that I will ever be so close again?


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2010)

I've never been but it's something I'd like to get around to, although it'll no doubt be hideously touristy.


----------



## spring-peeper (Feb 25, 2010)

I've heard that the Canadian Falls are better.....

How close can you get to Niagara Falls by plane?  

Also, April is still fairly cold and damp over here.  The tourist attractions may not even be open.

Personally, I would pass on the Falls this trip.  There are many other things to see.  Why not take a trip to Montreal?  It's a bit closer and definitely worth the trip.


----------



## pigtails (Feb 25, 2010)

It is awesome (in the true sense of the word!), we went when it was winter and it was partly frozen, just stunning.

and it is touristy but you can ignore it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 25, 2010)

Canadian side is nicer.

I drove from upper NY about 3 years ago. It's good for about an hour and really spectacular but aside from the restaurants, there naff all else to do in the area, unless you like gambling. And yes it is a bit touristy.

That said, the falls themselves are amazing. The 'Maid Of The Mist' boat tours are supposed to be really good too. And if you want there's even helicopters you can hire to view the falls from. I didn't bother though.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

pigtails said:


> It is awesome (in the true sense of the word!), we went when it was winter and it was partly frozen, just stunning.
> 
> and it is touristy but you can ignore it.



This is correct ^ 

I remember driving towards the falls and thinking it was raining before realising it was mist from the falls. We spent a long time at the falls including a trip on the Maid of the Mist boat which was ace.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 25, 2010)

The trip I had looked at was for a day trip via a flight then a coach to the falls. Due to Maid of The Mist being closed it would getting a lift somewhere to enable a closer view of the Falls.

I found this the other day www.niagarafallslive.com


----------



## Yetman (Feb 25, 2010)

Even the canadian side is hideously touristy. I got kicked out of a casino, stared out of a bar and ordered out of a Burger King there. Its good if you like really really shit waxwork museums.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Feb 25, 2010)

The Canadian side is nicer; see the falls, then skip the tat and go to Niagara-on-the-Lake instead. Very pretty.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 3, 2010)

The Canadian side is tat heaven.

Amazingly the US side is nearly 100% tourist shit free, just a normal US town. Kind of blows you away when you think of the hype the yanks will give to a dead dog in Iowa.

Anyway, 100% recommend spending a day in Niagara on the Lake. A lovely place where you can drink Canadian wine, which is very palatable.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 3, 2010)

spring-peeper said:


> I've heard that the Canadian Falls are better.....
> 
> How close can you get to Niagara Falls by plane?



Toronto or Buffalo. Guess Toronto for you would be best though, Buffalo if travelling from New Yoik City.


----------



## Onket (Mar 3, 2010)

I went there when I was about 10 and I remember thinking it was great.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was there last year, the main tip I can give is dont get suckered into one of the overly expensive guided tours just go and do your own thing its easy to find your way around and much more fun and relaxing.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2020)

This is a fascinating article. I never knew the town was right next to the falls or that they stopped the flow once. 

























						Incredible photos show Niagara Falls after they were drained in 1969
					

Niagara Falls is one of the most impressive and beautiful sights the natural world has to offer – but people rarely think about what lies beneath the water. In 1969, the falls were stopped for a time, providing a spectacle as impressive as the falls themselves. As one of the most popular tourist...




					www.scientificfeed.com


----------

